# Today on RO



## JadeIcing (Aug 13, 2009)

[align=center]





I am doing the news! I am filling in for Jen aka Mouse_Chalk. LionsRawr, MagnoliaDee, Stardust, and Psychobunny! [/align]


[align=center]Psychobunnyis a new member! Hey from Mississippi Ande joinedyesterday! Why not give Ande a warmwelcome and show Ande what this forum is about![/align]


[align=center]Are you, or your bunnies celebrating a special day? Don't forget to add it to the Calendar! 







[/align]


[align=center]
TinysMom is wondering... What Can We Do To Make This Forum a Friendlier Place?[/align]


[align=center]*1st Challenge*[/align]


[align=center]*Challenge 1 is for everyone to go to* Introductions*andwelcome atleast one new member. Do you remember what it was like when you first joined?*[/align]


[align=center]BethM is sharing about Animal Communicatorsexperience.[/align]


[align=center]Sox is asking about Black feet and bum ... from newspapers[/align]


[align=center]Find ouy about two members whothegender fairyvisited [/align]


[align=center]just found out Piksi is a BOY! [/align]


[align=center]and[/align]


[align=center]Attack of the gender fairy...
[/align]


[align=center]Do you know good Toys for young bunnies?[/align]


[align=center]SnowyShiloh posted this thread and I really want to hear what people have to say...[/align]


[align=center]how do I explain all this to my fiance?[/align]


[align=center]Soxcould also useHelp please - from Down Under[/align]


[align=center]In the The Infirmarythere aremembers who coulduse support. [/align]


[align=center]ray:[/align]


[align=center]INFIRMARY DISCUSSION SERIES: Pain Treatment
[/align]


[align=center]August Weigh in[/align]


[align=center]Check out Nutrition and Behavioralways intresting topics to look at![/align]


[align=center]Have you checked out [/align]


[align=center]Cages and Construction

So many intresting threads.[/align]


[align=center]*2nd Challange!*[/align]


[align=center]*3 Blog Post not counting your own. *[/align]


[align=center]*Have you posted in your blog? Have you posted in someone elses? Mention this challenge when ever you post in someone else blog. Mention it in yours.*[/align]


[align=center]Bunny Blogs
[/align]


[align=center]
*3rd* *Challenge *[/align]


[align=center]*Have you posted in...*[/align]


[align=center]RO Members Introduce Themselves [/align]


[align=center]*If you haven't than do so! If you have why not read what other members.*[/align]


[align=center][/align]


----------



## Becca (Aug 13, 2009)

Great job! 

(And good idea for the challenges  )

x


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

[align=center]in case someone wants to see the fine print...





[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 13, 2009)

Great Job Ali!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 13, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> in case someone wants to see the fine print...


I still had trouble seeing the larger print.... 



Here it is,

 CHALLENGE
Always set the trail, never follow the path.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 13, 2009)

This is a great idea!! I like the challenges.


----------

